# Raise Testosterone Naturally with Pumpkin Seeds



## SeaBreeze (Jun 14, 2013)

Raise testosterone levels naturally, and experience the other health benefits of pumpkin seeds...http://www.natmedtalk.com/f33/27141-raise-testosterone-naturally-pumpkin-seeds.html#post213648


----------



## That Guy (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 16, 2013)

That is interesting, thanks for the info!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2013)

Pumpkin seed "oil" is also supposed to ver very good for the bladder and prostate, here's more on pumpkin seeds...http://www.natmedtalk.com/f33/26463-pumpkin-seed-oil-prostate-urinary-problems.html


----------

